

Awesome Internet is coming, London - thomseddon
https://telcom.io/london

======
hanniabu
So Google uses Telcom for 1 Gb/s internet instead of their own fiber network?

~~~
thomseddon
We don't actually supply their infrastructure or offices, we provide
connectivity for one of their co-working spaces :)

~~~
hanniabu
Nice marketing lol

